# US Social Security



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If you retire in the PI prior to Social Security age can you apply for it at the US Embassy or online without having to return to the States?


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

You should be able to do everything online:

What You Can Do Online


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Social Security*



cvgtpc1 said:


> If you retire in the PI prior to Social Security age can you apply for it at the US Embassy or online without having to return to the States?


I remember this question came up before somewhere on the board but it sounds like you can.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> You should be able to do everything online:
> 
> What You Can Do Online


I was asking more from the standpoint of what happens if they see the non-US address on the application. Would imagine you can with the 1000s of expats around the world. I'm in the US and would definitely make sure I could if in that situation before I left. Just thought I'd ask the board anyway. I know many of you are sub-SSI age.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Social Security gets the mailing address of those not retired from income tax if retired you report your address directly to them. They do have a website where you can create a login and password. After my daughter started getting social security benefits I changed my address from the USA to the Philippines. My login did not work properly after that. I was told that I am limited in what I can do if living in another country for security reasons. If you 1040 is a US address you will have no troubles. if you can not do it online, you can go to the embassy outreach meeting that is held at various places in the Philippines.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

There are three different levels of US Social Security. SSI, SSRDI and Full Social Security. If you are on SSI, which pays the least amount of benefits, you have to live in the USA unless you are the child of an American Citizen born in the Philippines. SSRDI, which is Social Security Retirement Disability Insurance, is for those, like me, who retired from the job force before the age of 66. and of course, Full Social Security is maximum paid benefits. With SSRDI you do have an option to work if you choose to do so but you have a ceiling on income that you can earn before benefits are taken away. In other words you have a ceiling of $14,400 a year. For every $2 over this amount, $1 is taken away from your retirement pension. With Full Social Security you can get as much money as you want, and under $25,000 a year, you are not required to file a tax return. Over $25,000 a year you do have to file a tax return. There are many different situations and no two people are the same. Now, as of 17 Oct 2013, we will be delayed in getting pension checks until the financial situation of the US government is fixed. I turned 66 in Feb of this year so I am now on full Social Security.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JimnNila143 said:


> There are three different levels of US Social Security. SSI, SSRDI and Full Social Security. If you are on SSI, which pays the least amount of benefits, you have to live in the USA unless you are the child of an American Citizen born in the Philippines. SSRDI, which is Social Security Retirement Disability Insurance, is for those, like me, who retired from the job force before the age of 66. and of course, Full Social Security is maximum paid benefits. With SSRDI you do have an option to work if you choose to do so but you have a ceiling on income that you can earn before benefits are taken away. In other words you have a ceiling of $14,400 a year. For every $2 over this amount, $1 is taken away from your retirement pension. With Full Social Security you can get as much money as you want, and under $25,000 a year, you are not required to file a tax return. Over $25,000 a year you do have to file a tax return. There are many different situations and no two people are the same. Now, as of 17 Oct 2013, we will be delayed in getting pension checks until the financial situation of the US government is fixed. I turned 66 in Feb of this year so I am now on full Social Security.


I'm talking SSRDI then. Thanks for the clarification! I'll admit I didn't know about the different types as I'm 52 and hadn't given it much mind till now.


----------



## Spectre13 (Oct 8, 2013)

YES--you can apply for SS online. Philippines is also an approved overseas location to still collect SS pension. My SS disability was applied for online, and just approved--you'll have no issues.
Just make sure you give them all info you have, and the authorization to get anything else they need.


----------

